# Star Wars: Han Solo - Neues Bild weist auf bekannte Schurken hin



## Luiso (17. August 2017)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Star Wars: Han Solo - Neues Bild weist auf bekannte Schurken hin* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Star Wars: Han Solo - Neues Bild weist auf bekannte Schurken hin*


----------



## Gast201803192 (17. August 2017)

Ich will doch nur einen reinen sith/oid Republic Film und nicht diese uninspirierten aufgüsse -_- 
Verfilmt lieber Darth Bane selbst das wäre gescheiter


----------



## Matthias Dammes (17. August 2017)

Rachlust schrieb:


> Verfilmt lieber Darth Bane selbst das wäre gescheiter



Dann müssten sie ja Teile des alten EU in den neuen Kanon aufnehmen.
Diese Blöße wird sich Disney nicht geben.


----------



## LOX-TT (17. August 2017)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Dann müssten sie ja Teile des alten EU in den neuen Kanon aufnehmen.
> Diese Blöße wird sich Disney nicht geben.



naja die Figur Darth Bane gibt es dank einer The Clone Wars Episode ja auch im neuen Kanon 





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Z5cVCfruVFQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (17. August 2017)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> naja die Figur Darth Bane gibt es dank einer The Clone Wars Episode ja auch im neuen Kanon



Das Übernehmen von Figuren ist ja nicht gleichbedeutend mit der Übernahme ihrer bekannten Geschichten.
Siehe Thrawn


----------



## Honigpumpe (18. August 2017)

Wenn man Euch so fachsimpeln hört über EU und alten und neuen Kanon, da komme ich mir plötzlich sehr ungebildet vor. Könnte man mich als Ignoranten mal aufklären, welche Bücher es da in welcher Reihenfolge gab und wieso?

Bis heute habe ich keinen Gedanken daran verschwendet, jemals ein "Star Wars"-Buch zur Hand zu nehmen. Ich hielt die immer für Kernschrott.


----------



## Rabowke (18. August 2017)

... wenn das "Kernschrott" ist, warum möchtest du dann eine Buchempfehlung haben?!


----------



## LOX-TT (18. August 2017)

EU steht für Expanded Universe bzw. auf deutsch Erweitertes Universum und umfasste alles abseits der Filme und Serien (also Romane, Comics, Videospiele ...)

der alte Kanon war vor dem Disney-Kauf von Lucasfilm und Star Wars, der gilt jetzt als "Legends". Zudem gab es im alten Kanon-Abstufungen. Glaub G-Kanon (das G stand für den Star Wars Erfinder George Lucas) war der Hauptkanon, die anderen bauten darauf auf
der neue Kanon ist der Einheitskanon der seit dem Disney-Deal gilt und umfasst neben den Filmen, Serien auch die Romane, Comics und Videospiele und zwar auf gleicher Ebene was die Wichtigkeit betrifft (außer die Lego-Serie, die ist nicht Kanon)


----------



## Honigpumpe (18. August 2017)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> der neue Kanon ist der Einheitskanon der seit dem Disney-Deal gilt und umfasst neben den Filmen, Serien auch die Romane, Comics und Videospiele und zwar auf gleicher Ebene was die Wichtigkeit betrifft (außer die Lego-Serie, die ist nicht Kanon)



Aha, danke. Und  welche Bücher gehören zum neuen Kanon?


----------



## Matthias Dammes (18. August 2017)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> der neue Kanon ist der Einheitskanon der seit dem Disney-Deal gilt und umfasst neben den Filmen, Serien auch die Romane, Comics und Videospiele



Wobei man beachten muss, dass Battlefront 2 das erste Star Wars-Spiel im neuen Kanon wird.
The Old Republic usw. sind zum Beispiel nicht Kanon.



Honigpumpe schrieb:


> Aha, danke. Und  welche Bücher gehören zum neuen Kanon?



In dieser Liste alles was unter Kanon aufgeführt ist:
https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Liste_der_Star-Wars-Romane_und_-Anthologien
Oder die noch vollständigere englische Liste:
Timeline of canon books | Wookieepedia | FANDOM powered by Wikia
Für Comics gibt es diese hier:
Timeline of canon comics | Wookieepedia | FANDOM powered by Wikia


----------



## Honigpumpe (18. August 2017)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> In dieser Liste alles was unter Kanon aufgeführt ist:
> https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Liste_der_Star-Wars-Romane_und_-Anthologien



Okay, das sind dann mal definitiv zuviel.  Jetzt kommt noch "Blade Runner" und gaanz eventuell noch "The Expanse" -- ich glaube, dann hab ich erstmal genug von Science fiction. Kurz off-topic: Zur Erholung hab ich gerade die Brenner-Krimis von Wolf Haas am Wickel. Zum Schießen, und eine große Entdeckung!


----------

